# DELL S2716DG Farbeinstellung



## Emani (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir den Dell S2716DG gekauft, und würde doch gerne mal wissen wir Ihr den so eingestellt habt. Mit G-Sync oder nur ULMB. UNd welche Farbwerte RGB, Helligkeit und Kontrast habt ihr so eingestellt.

Wenn man sich das ICC Profil runterlädt muss mann dann noch den Gammawert auch oder habt ihr den unter Nvidia Treiber noch runtergestellt z.b. von 1.0 auf 0.8 oder 0.75???

Viele Fragen und hoffe von euch auf viele Antworten und viele Tipps um den so perfekt wie möglich für einen selbst einzustellen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich nutze G-sync und habe mich hier nach gerichtet und bin sehr zufrieden (Im Nvidia Treiber habe ich aber nichts eingestellt.)
Dell S2716DG Review - TFT Central


----------



## Rwk (2. Oktober 2016)

Hab auch das ICC Profil von TFT Central geladen und deren empfohlene Einstellungen verwendet, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
In der Nvidia Steuerung regeln andere Anwendungen die Farbeinstellungen.
G-Sync ist natürlich an und Reaktionszeit auf Normal - auf Schnell sieht man ziemlich deutliches Ghosting bei mir.

Toller Monitor, Glückwunsch ! Hab die selbe GTX 1070 verbaut.


----------



## Emani (2. Oktober 2016)

Ja. So habe ich das momentan auch eingestellt. Battlefield 4 läuft super in Ultra. Sehr geschmeidig. Besonders wenn man Hubschrauber fliegt. Ist das ein ganz anderes feeling. Ich habe auch den anschein die Hitbox trifft besser ....

In Devision bin ich noch nicht zufrieden kann aber an dem Spiel liegen. Habe heute mal gelesen das Spiele auch mal bisschen probleme machen könnten mit G-Sync. 

Und Grid Autosport läuft auch super. 

Nur weiss ich manchmal nicht wann ich G-Sync oder ULMB Modus laufen lassen soll. 

Ja...die MSI GTX 1070 ist schon eine Tolle Karte. Hoffe das die leistung für 1-2 Jahre in den Bereich des WQHD und 144 hz auch gut mitspielt.


----------



## Rabber (2. Oktober 2016)

Soviel ich weiß werden ICC Profile sowie die Einstellungen vom Nvidia Treiber durch Vollbild-Spiele überschrieben.Der Monitor an sich ist gut besitzt aber ein extrem schlechten Gamma-Wert der sich am Monitor nicht einstellen lässt. Ingame wirst du leider trotzdem mit dem schlechten Gamma-Wert zocken müssen.


----------



## Emani (3. Oktober 2016)

Naja. Es gibt erstens ein Programm namens Color Sustainer, der die ICC Profile auch in Games anwendet.  Kannste dir mal runterladen. 

Den Gamma wert kann mann ansonsten ja noch in den Nvidia Treiber auch einstellen.


----------



## Rabber (3. Oktober 2016)

Funktioniert auch nicht in allen Spielen(Habs selber durchgemacht  ) Und wie gesagt, der Nvidia Treiber ändert das alles nur auf dem Desktop. Sehe nicht ein mir da so ne frickel Lösung zu basteln nur weil Dell es nicht geschissen bekommt da ein Gamma-Regler ins OSD zu schrauben. Ich meine getestet werden die wohl nicht bevor die zum verkauf frei geben.


----------



## Emani (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe meinen zweiten Monitor auch an meiner Grafikkarte angeschlossen. HAbe jetzt mal unter Nvidia Treiber Multi-Display-Leistungsmodus eingeschaltet weil das auch empfohlen wird, wenn man 2 Monitore angeschlossen hat.

 Merke auf jeden fall das der zweite jetzt flüssiger läuft, aber hat das dann einfluss auf den 1. Monitor, leistungstechnisch und per FPS zu messen ??????


----------



## Katscher767 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ich besitze auch diesen Monitor. Könnte mir da jemand einen kleinen crashkurs was es mit dem ICC Profil auf sich hat geben? Ich habe mich da nun schon etwas eingelesen nur so richtig schlau werde ich daraus nicht.Bin quasi auch noch am Bild einstellen, ansonsten aber sehr zufrieden. Hatte einfach keine Lust auf die IPS Lotterie, obwohl mich der Asus PG279Q schon angesprochen hat.


----------



## Rwk (6. Oktober 2016)

Katscher767 schrieb:


> Hallo ich besitze auch diesen Monitor. Könnte mir da jemand einen kleinen crashkurs was es mit dem ICC Profil auf sich hat geben? Ich habe mich da nun schon etwas eingelesen nur so richtig schlau werde ich daraus nicht.Bin quasi auch noch am Bild einstellen, ansonsten aber sehr zufrieden. Hatte einfach keine Lust auf die IPS Lotterie, obwohl mich der Asus PG279Q schon angesprochen hat.


Wiki beschreibt es eigentlich schon ganz gut.
ICC-Profil – Wikipedia
Ein Beispiel wäre, wenn du zwei verschiedene Monitore deinem PC angeschlossen hast und damit ein Bild betrachtest.
Auf dem einen Monitor ist es knallgrün, auf dem anderen eher gelbgrün...jetzt könntest du ein ICC Farbprofil auf beiden Monitoren installieren, um das Bild auf beiden Geräten möglichst gleich aussehen zu lassen. 

Natürlich können die Monitore so verschieden sein, das es immer noch nicht vollständig gleich aussieht, durch das Profil wird aus deinem TN Panel nunmal kein IPS Panel...
Mit den ICC Profilen versucht man einfach, auf allen Geräten eine möglichst einheitliche Farbwiedergabe zu erzielen.

Bei TFT Central bekommst du eine Vielzahl dieser Profile und auch die dazu empfohlenen Helligkeits/Kontrast und Farbeinstellungen.
ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database


----------



## Katscher767 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt mal ein wenig rumprobiert.Aber wenn ich im Nvidia-Treiber den Gamma wert ändere,setzt sich der Wert nach einem Neustart zurück? Also nicht am Regler sondern nur Visuell. Habt ihr da auch Probleme?


----------



## xTrisherx (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen  

ich bin auch nun stolzer Besitzer dieses Monitors. Der Monitor ist ein wirklich tolles Teil, nur LEIDER habe ich ein das Problem mit dem Gammawert. Ich habe am Monitor für die perfekten einstellungen gefunden und über die NVidea Steuerung noch bissi was verändert z.B den Gammawert.
ABER ich weiß nicht warum und bin schon echt am verzweifeln, JEDESMAL wirklich egal bei welchem Gamelauncher und egal welches Game ich starte und auch spiele, verstellt sich dieser Gammawert. Er spingt dann immer wieder auf die voreingestelle Stuffe. Es wirkt dann sehr hell und Milchig. 
Selbst wenn man schon im Game ist und auf den Desktop Tabt. Habe glaub ich schon alles durch, was man versuchen kann, Monitor zurück gesetzt..... Graka ein & ausgebaut...... Treiber aktuallisiert...... Treiber deinstalliert ........ Treiber neu installiert...... Ich hoffe mir kann hier bitte jemand helfen


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2017)

Tja, funktioniert halt im Spiel nicht.
Die Einstellungen gelten nur für den Desktop.
Wenn du vorher wusstest dass der Probleme mit dem Gammawert hat, warum hast du ihn gekauft?


----------



## Rwk (5. Mai 2017)

Kannst du nicht die Gammaregler der Spiele verwenden ?
Einmal überall eingestellt, sollte das doch behoben sein.


----------



## xTrisherx (7. Mai 2017)

Weil ich diesen Monitor optisch sehr ansprechend finde und ich ihn beim Ostersale ergattert habe  und für das, was ich gezahlt habe, kann ich mich echt nicht beschweren. 
Ich habe es nicht gewußt das er diese (kleinen Probleme) hat. In einem Spiel kann ich es einstellen, dass ist richtig, aber switche ich dann wieder zum Desktop, übernimmt er wieder die anderen Einstellungen -.-
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es am Monitir liegt oder? Muss doch Softwareseitens geschehen.


----------



## Rwk (7. Mai 2017)

Hast du in der Nvidia Steuerung eingestellt das andere Anwendungen die Farbeinstellungen regeln ?
Dann müsste der Desktop seine eigene Einstellung haben und jedes Spiel auch.


----------



## xTrisherx (7. Mai 2017)

Ich habe exakt die Einstellungen übernommen wie bei TFT-Central. Habe mir auch so ein kleines Tool geladen "Display Profile". In der NV Steuerung habe ich es auch wie du eingestellt, das andere Anwendungen die Farbeinstellung regeln. 
ABER ich habe das Gefühl, sobald ich in einem Game bin und wieder auf den Desktop switche alle Einstellungen überschrieben werden. Ein Klick auf das Tool "Display Profile" und meine Einstellungen sind wieder da. Es kann doch aber nicht sein, 
dass ich so die ganze Zeit verfahren muss -.-


----------



## xTrisherx (9. Mai 2017)

Hat der Monitor eine Dynamische Farbanpassung? In den Einstellungen habe ich nichts finden können. 
Wie genau kann ich eigentlich ein ICC Profil erstellen oder einpflegen? 
Mach ich dies über die Windows Farbverwaltung?


----------



## Schrotty (9. Mai 2019)

Ich habe seit heute denn S2719DGF und genau das selbe Problem. ICC geladen und am Desktop ist alles ok, so bald ich aber ein Spiel wie Tomb Raider starte ist alles heller und milchig. Bei dem Spiel kann man auch die Farben nicht regeln bzw das Gamma. Bin derzeit auch ratlos warum das nicht funktioniert in denn Spielen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2019)

Weil Farbprofile in Spielen nicht funktionieren.
Du könntest mal Color Sustainer ausprobieren.


----------



## Schrotty (9. Mai 2019)

Habe ich aber das Programm funktioniert mit einigen Spielen wie Tomb Raider leider nicht.


----------

